# how to send picture msg on iphone?



## iphoneexcitor (Jan 20, 2008)

how to send picture msg on iphone?


----------



## Rubbie (Feb 27, 2008)

Just go to the picture from your photos screen, then hit the bottom left hand icon that looks like an arrow going around a corner then hit the "email photo" button.


----------



## iphoneexcitor (Jan 20, 2008)

maybe i wasn't clear but i wasn't refering to sending a picture via email. i want to send a picture msg via my rogers wireless signal, and not having to wait until i get wifi. i called rogers today and i got a good deal on text messaging $5 for 500 txt msg and 50 pic msg. i don't want to waste my 50 pic msg for not being able to send pic msg straight from my phone.


----------



## madhatress (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that iPhone's don't support mms. But, I did find a third party app that will let you do it. How to Setup MMS on the iPhone with Rogers | iPhone in Canada: Tips, Tricks, and News for Canadian iPhone Users


----------



## iphoneexcitor (Jan 20, 2008)

hey madhatress,
the method that you put there requires EDGE. i'm not subscribed to edge so i don't think i can use it. i want to just send a picture like on a normal, non-smart phone.


----------



## madhatress (Jul 22, 2007)

Well you can try this one The Swirly iPhone MMS Application Space
I don't think it's the same as the other link I sent. 
If that doesn't help you, you'll just have to wait until someone releases a new app via the SDK. (iPhone Dev Center)


----------



## Corvillus (Nov 15, 2007)

iphoneexcitor said:


> hey madhatress,
> the method that you put there requires EDGE. i'm not subscribed to edge so i don't think i can use it. i want to just send a picture like on a normal, non-smart phone.


There are quite a few MMS apps in Installer that will do this for you. Keep in mind though that these won't let you receive MMS, only send.


----------



## iphoneexcitor (Jan 20, 2008)

Corvillus said:


> There are quite a few MMS apps in Installer that will do this for you. Keep in mind though that these won't let you receive MMS, only send.


yea i have installed one called "MMS app" from installer but i can't really send pictures. everytime when i try to send a picture it says "resize failed".


----------

